# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [XML dataset] est-ce possible en Java ?

## stailer

Bonjour,

voila 1 semaine que j'essaye de bosser sur les fichiers xml.
Aprs beaucoup de code et d'astuces, j'arrive trs bien  crer un nouveau fichier XML (avec Castor) et  le lire dans tous les sens (dom4j, Xpath).

Il me reste cependant un souci : l'ajout et modification dans un fichier XML dj cre.

En lisant des sujets sur .Net je me suis aperu qu'on pouvait "envoyer" un XML dans un dataset, et traiter ce dernier comme une base de donnes... Tout a en 4 lignes de codes. Donc ca m'a un peu nerv.

Alors voila ma question :

- Peut on faire la mme choses en Java ?
Si oui, comment ? (j'ai JBuilder X)
Si non, pourquoi ?  :wink: 

Merci pour vos rponses, j'arrive  trouver trs peu d'infos  ce sujet.

----------


## Jrme_20

Si tu utilise JBuilder je te conseille d'aller jetter un oeil sur les tutoriels XML, et sur l'utilisation des DTD. 
JBuilder gnere un fichier dtd  partir d'un fichier xml, puis gnere les class java pr le traitements des donnes  partir de ce fichier dtd !! 
Sous Jbuilder 7 & 10, le tutoriels s'appele : Liaison de donnes DTD avec BorlandXML 
J'ai appris avec ce tutoriel et je t'assure qu'il est super simple ...
Et tu peux trs facilement ajouter, modifier ou supprimer des donnes de ton fichier

----------


## stailer

Ce que tu me dis est terrible...

J'ai JBuilder 10, j'ai les tutoriels, j'ai le bouquin JBuilder 9 de Borland et j'ai les exemples dont tu me parles.

Alors c'est moi qui suis con  8O 

Tu es sur que dans le cas suivant, la modification est possible :



```

```

Et moi je veux au choix ajouter une ligne ce qui donnerait :



```

```

Ou alors modifier la seconde ligne ce qui donnerait en remplacant B par C :



```

```

Donc tout a est possible avec les exemples dont tu me parles ?

Si oui, bah je suis rllement stupide et je vais essayer de me replonger dans ces exemples.

Merci pour ta rponse rapide.

----------


## Jrme_20

Moi j'ai pas eu a faire des modifications de ce genre mais je suis quasiment sur  99% que tu pe le faire avec cette methode
En fait, tu cre grace a JBuilder un fichier dtd a partir du fichier xml, puis tu cree les class java pour chaque "borne" de ton fichier xml, en clair dans ton exemple tu aura deux class java : a.java et test.java avec toute les methode implmenter prete a etre utiliser...

Je te conseille de regarder ce tutoriel, ca ne sera pas tu temps de perdu

----------


## stailer

C'est exactement ce que fais Castor... Et pourtant je ne peux pas ajouter modifier avec les classes de ce dernier.

Je teste ce soir les tutoriels et le BorlandXML. 

A++

----------


## stailer

Mais c'est que a marche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MeRCi !!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Je me suis acharn avec de nombreuses lignes de codes pour finalement comprendre qu'il en fallait que 2... les 2 plus importantes :



```

```

Alalaaaa... bah merci.

D'ailleurs au passage, Castor ne propose pas une mthode ADD comme le fait BorlandXML.

et au fait : merci

----------


## Jrme_20

Y a pas de quoi ...

Di moi, j'en profite, tu as deja utilis le Jmail ???

----------


## stailer

Aie non...Dsol. En fait je suis dbutant java et c'est mon premier projet.
C'est une classe qui sert  envoyer des emails avec des fichiers et tout a ?

----------

